# (TN) HRCH Cash's Solid Rock



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

HRCH Cash's Solid Rock - "J.C." Bartlett, TN
(FC AFC The Man In Black x Candlewood's Hard Rock Candy QAA)

J.C. has his HRCH title and is 2 for 2 Senior passes with limited trailing. We will be completing his Senior this fall and start Masters. J.C. will probably throw chocolates. His sire, "Cash", is out of Lean Mac and FC AFC Gator Pts. Sweet Potatoe Pie. His dam, "Candy", is all age qualified and out of FC AFC River Oaks Way-da-go Rocky. He is a linebred CFC CAFC Pachanga's Magnum Force dog. He is definitely field bred and a great looking male at 65 pounds. He has a great temperment and excellent line manners. He is intense, but very controllable and consistent. I will e-mail complete pedigree on request. [email protected]
J.C. is OFA Excellent and CERF clear 

Stud Fee: $300

[/img]


----------

